# Powerhead to get detritus in dead spots ?



## Idech (Nov 8, 2020)

I finished setting up my 75 gallons and I have so much rock in it now it will be hard to vacuum the substrate. I need to find a way to get the detritus under the rocks into the filters (internal filter + canister filter).

I want something that I can control if possible (duration, angle).

Do rotating powerhead controlled via an app exist ? Do I need to install two small ones in two opposite corners and run them 15-20 minutes per hour (I wouldn't want it to work 24/7 as the tank is in my living room and it would be too loud).

What do people with similar setup use ?

Thank you !


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Powerheads are definitely one option to consider. Esp. the ones with a side-to-side sweeping motion. That type would be probably most effective in blowing out detritus buildup in, under and around the rockpile. Setting those things to run off a mechanical or electronic timer each day would make things easier to avoid their noise, I suppose.
Unfortunately, I don't personally find them to be very attractive. The dangling power-cord and obvious mechanically built aspects of those things sort of compromise the visual aesthetic....
Under Gravel Jets (UGJ) were what I personally built and used to add current and help prevent detritus buildup in rocky aquariums.
Here is one I set up and installed for a Middle School science classroom, a few years back:








You are looking at a submersible, Mag Drive 300 placed external (behind) the aquarium and run in simple 'recirculation' mode. Besides the minimal benefits provided by a black foam intake pre-filter, there was NO other filtration benefit provided by that pump beyond adding current to the tank and helping to blow out detritus from the rock pile. Intake & discharge water was run via black vinyl hose and an electrical/grey PVC pipe run inside the tank. Two UGJ's were sited on the bottom, down under the sand. When running, the UGJ system looked well, practically invisible from the viewing potions of the tank, and worked great! On another of my tanks, I used basically a different/larger version of the same idea to install an in-line electric heater, that ran external to the tank (Electric heaters are MUCH more efficient when set up that way).
Anyway, the rest of that 38G system is shown here,

https://www.cichlid-forum.com/tanks/ind ... ner&u=2843

Does that give you some possible ideas to consider?


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Whew..... a correction!
The THREE UGJ were actually driven by a Mag Drive 500, that was sited in the DIY, 10G sump. 
-
The external/recirculating Mag Drive 300 in the back, pushed a simple spray bar discharge with a pretty big, foam pre-filter for the intake.
Built in 2003... it was easy to forget about some of those details, I guess. 
But fortunately, the water current and principles I initially described, are the same. 8)


----------



## Idech (Nov 8, 2020)

Thank you for your ideas ! Unfortunately it might be complicated for someone with zero DIY ability like me. I'm not fond of seeing a big chunk of equipment either and I would have nowhere to out it behind the tank.

If you know of a good product ready in the box let me know !


----------



## Idech (Nov 8, 2020)

I was anxious to get one as soon as possible so I watched a few videos and decided on the Hydor Koralia 3rd generation 1350g/h. I knew it was a good brand and the reviews were really good so I went for it. Hopefully I get it soon. Until then, I'll be using my turkey baster, lol !


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I use a maxi jet 1200 that I keep in a drawer and pull out only when I want to blast the debris out from behind the rocks.
Tbh, I only use a few large rocks, spaced apart these days in order to avoid to much build up.


----------



## Idech (Nov 8, 2020)

noddy said:


> I use a maxi jet 1200 that I keep in a drawer and pull out only when I want to blast the debris out from behind the rocks.
> Tbh, I only use a few large rocks, spaced apart these days in order to avoid to much build up.


I already have a Maxijet 1200 running 24/7 with a polishing filter, to get detritus out of the water column. I have a lot of rocks so more movement is needed, especially on the bottom, as I have lots of movement at the top of the tank.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Idech said:


> noddy said:
> 
> 
> > I use a maxi jet 1200 that I keep in a drawer and pull out only when I want to blast the debris out from behind the rocks.
> ...


Similar to what I do. I have two Koralia 1500's that are used for surface agitation. If I aim them or one of them down it just blows all the sand away as it is very fine.


----------



## Idech (Nov 8, 2020)

noddy said:


> Idech said:
> 
> 
> > noddy said:
> ...


I have aragonite sand so it doesn't blow. How effective are your Koralias at pushing detritus in the filter ? Do you vacuum the substrate at all or no need ?


----------



## Trademark (Dec 31, 2016)

The under gravel jets would probably be the best maintenance free solution. But as a simple solution, I use a turkey baster once a week to blow water at the rock piles and drift wood. I do it just before my water change. It puts all that stuff into water and then the filter takes care of it.


----------



## Idech (Nov 8, 2020)

Trademark said:


> The under gravel jets would probably be the best maintenance free solution. But as a simple solution, I use a turkey baster once a week to blow water at the rock piles and drift wood. I do it just before my water change. It puts all that stuff into water and then the filter takes care of it.


I just did that yesterday but I'm still waiting for the Koralia and it's not enough. Today I'm going to syphon with a soft, thin hose in a bucket and see how it goes. There's too much poop flying around for my taste...


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

[/quote]I have aragonite sand so it doesn't blow. How effective are your Koralias at pushing detritus in the filter ? Do you vacuum the substrate at all or no need ?[/quote]

I don't vacuum the substrate at all. There is a lot of flow in the tank though with two 2262's and two big Koralias.[/quote]


----------



## Idech (Nov 8, 2020)

noddy said:


> I have aragonite sand so it doesn't blow. How effective are your Koralias at pushing detritus in the filter ? Do you vacuum the substrate at all or no need ?





> I don't vacuum the substrate at all. There is a lot of flow in the tank though with two 2262's and two big Koralias.


Thanks, that's my ultimate goal. If I like the Koralia and I find it's not enough, I'll order a second one.


----------

